# when to add froglets with adults



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

I have 5 six month old dwarf tincts that i want to add to my 33 gallon. I have the 3 parents of these froglets in the 33, and i want to put them all together. 
Two questions;

Are the froglets still too young to put in a large tank that will make it difficult to monitor their eating?

Is it safe to put them in with the adults when they are only a third of the adult size?


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I'd try it and see. 33g isn't too big IMO. Both of my dwarf tincs were in a 75g around that age and had no problems finding food. I'd put them in there and make sure to keep and eye on them for a while (week+). If you see them getting too skinny or being bullied by the parents then they're not ready.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

IMO that would be way to many frogs in a tank that size, so to answer your question it wouldnt be a good time any time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

I had been keeping the 3 adults in a 10 gallon and they were fine, so i figure all 8 will be good in the 33 gallon. Although I am concerned that because it is a tight space, the babies may get bullied. Would there be anything wrong with putting 2 or 3 froglets into the tank and see how they make out first?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks for the responses so far MJ and defaced


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Thats your personal call, I would be a little nervous mainly because the adult frogs have already staked a place in the viv. as for tank size I'm not a fan of 10lbs of crap in a 5lb box but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I agree with Paul, eight frogs in a 33 would be pushing it even if they were a similar sized species that could be kept in groups like aurotaenia, vittatus or the smaller auratus morphs. But tincs are a whole different ball game. I have actually had one sub-adult female kill another in a territorial dispute. It was a hard lesson to learn but any tincs that I raise that are more than 6 or 7 months, I try to separate the females (my best guess) into their own enclosures, and then watch the heck out of them to make sure it was the right guess. You did not mention the ratio of the parents, (you might be able to get away with a 1:2 group in that sized enclosure) but they could start bullying the smaller frogs right away. I can almost guarantee you that you will start to see aggression by the time they are 10-12 months old. With the addition of 5 frogs, it is likely that at least two of those frogs are females.... so it will create a lot of issues in the future and could cost you one or more of these animals. 

Here is another point, you have a group that is successfully breeding in their current setup. Even if the frogs were one of the more "social" species mentioned above adding even one frog to that group could change that breeding dynamic. I keep all my tincs in pairs, but have found that the easiest way to stop my auratus from breeding (2 groups 1:1 and 1:2) is to move one of the females from one enclosure to another. It shuts them down almost completely for a month or more! I really think you should keep the parents as they are and either set up the young in another enclosure (or 2) or sell/trade them for other frogs 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

thanks alot for the info guys. I did initiate this post because i was second guessing what I thought was ok. Putting them all into one tank was just to make space in my bedroom and because I thought it would look phenominal with eight frogs in there. Out of the five babies I believe 2 are females (at least one certianly is). the adults are 2 male and one female. 

I am contemplating now what I should plan to do. Is the 33 gallon adequate for the froglets alone, if the ratio is 3 males and 2 females? 

I currently have 5 froglets in a 7 gallon, is that bad, and should I change it sooner than later?

thanks again for all the info


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I would recomend giving the froglets a larger tank asap 7 gallons isnt a heck of alot of space. have you thought of selling off the young? 

I'm not a fan of keeping tincs in groups but for some people it works, its really just closely watching them and seeing where the agression is coming from and removeing the problem frogs.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

A couple to a few froglets togther might be ok, but as they get older you can have issues like already stated. Female tincs can fight to the death.

I also second that is a bit too many frogs for that size of tank.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

I guess there are no stupid questions. thaks for the advice everybody, i will soon post my adjustments.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

Thread hijack.
Isn't inbred frogs a problem with froglets and parents living together?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Do a search on it or start a new thread :wink: there was a recent thread disscusing this.


----------

